# CD/DVD burning apps?



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

What are some good CD/DVD burning apps for FreeBSD?  I had k3b setup before but it wouldn't recognize my drive (ASUS DRW-1814BLT/1.1).  I just decided to give it another shot and it's failing to compile because it's not finding the KDE libs.  I'm running KDE4 and I'm guessing it doesn't like that:


```
checking for KDE... configure: error:
in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
So, check this please and use another prefix!
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to h.eichmann@gmx.de [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/sysutils/k3b/work/k3b-1.0.5/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

Interestingly the burner was properly detected by k3b in Gentoo.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## Djn (Apr 2, 2009)

You could try installing kdelibs3 and then compiling k3b again?


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm just lazy, but /usr/sbin/burncd is frankly all I've ever needed.

```
> sudo burncd data WinNT4wkst.iso fixate eject
```


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> You could try installing kdelibs3 and then compiling k3b again?



k3b compiled after adding kdelibs3 but it's still not recognizing my burner:

k3b:  DETAILS:  K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features like audio track extraction or audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.

Does anything need to get enabled in the kernel to allow CD/DVD burning?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just lazy, but /usr/sbin/burncd is frankly all I've ever needed.
> 
> ```
> > sudo burncd data WinNT4wkst.iso fixate eject
> ```



I will give it a shot.  Thanks!


----------



## ale (Apr 2, 2009)

Is _atapicam_ loaded? `# kldload atapicam`
Make also sure you have the right permission on the newly created devices. Try searching for _devfs_ in the forum about that.

BTW, burncd never worked on my boxes.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Is _atapicam_ loaded? `# kldload atapicam`
> Make also sure you have the right permission on the newly created devices. Try searching for _devfs_ in the forum about that.
> 
> BTW, burncd never worked on my boxes.



Yes, I have atapicam loaded. Should it matter though since my drive SATA (/dev/acd0)?


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just lazy, but /usr/sbin/burncd is frankly all I've ever needed.
> 
> ```
> > sudo burncd data WinNT4wkst.iso fixate eject
> ```



This is working so far.  I successfully burned an ISO image.  I'll report back if I run into problems.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 3, 2009)

what does your /etc/devfs.conf look like?


----------



## ale (Apr 3, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> This is working so far.


Good for you!
Burncd uses atapi.
Now can you burn a cd/dvd using cdrecord/growisofs? I'm asking because, they both need atapicam, as I *think* k3b does.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 3, 2009)

sysutils/bashburn is a nice frontend for cdrecord/growisoFS IMO.

There's also sysutils/mybashburn, which is based on bashburn but has a slightly neater curses UI ... However, it doesn't work very well ATM, a few run-time bugs :r ...


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 3, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> what does your /etc/devfs.conf look like?



Nothing is enabled in devfs.conf (just comments).  It's the default version.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 3, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Good for you!
> Burncd uses atapi.
> Now can you burn a cd/dvd using cdrecord/growisofs? I'm asking because, they both need atapicam, as I *think* k3b does.



I just tried.  I was able to successfully burn an image with cdrecord and guess what.  After that I decided to try k3b again and it's seeing the drive but now it's also complaining about not being able to find growisofs executable which is in /usr/local/bin/.  I even sym-link'ed it in /usr/bin/ but it's still not seeing it.  

BTW.
Is there a way to use the burner as a non-root user?  It seems that I have to either su or sudo to be able to burn.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## adamk (Apr 3, 2009)

Read the devfs.conf man page 

Adam


----------



## ale (Apr 3, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> After that I decided to try k3b again and it's seeing the drive but now it's also complaining about not being able to find growisofs executable which is in /usr/local/bin/.


I've never used k3b, but once I've seen a friend of mine using it with linux. If I can remember correctly, there was a configuration panel where you can set the various executables it needs to use; am I wrong?



			
				ph0enix said:
			
		

> BTW.
> Is there a way to use the burner as a non-root user?  It seems that I have to either su or sudo to be able to burn.


This is why I told you in a previous post to search for devfs.

Try adding something like that to /etc/devfs.conf.
You may need to fix the devices (check with ls -la /dev/*cd*) and make sure you are in the operator group.
Then reboot.
	
	



```
perm	acd0	0666
own	acd0	root:operator
perm	cd0	0666
own	cd0	root:operator
perm	pass0	0666
own	pass0	root:operator
perm	xpt0	0666
own	xpt0	root:operator
```


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 4, 2009)

simple howto burn cd's
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195

burn.sh script
http://killasmurf86.lv/data/download/burn.sh.bz2
I wrote this baby to be easy and simple tool to burn cd's/dvd's/audio cd's
It can burn directories/iso/or files
it will can erease disks
it will convert media files to wav and burn them as audio tracks 
And it uses simple command line syntax common for all cd/dvd/audio

it depends on
mplayer
gorwisofs
burncd (in base system)
and maybe 1 or 2 more, but i don't remember atm... check scipt and you'll find out


I use it whenever i need to burn something


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Try adding something like that to /etc/devfs.conf.
> You may need to fix the devices (check with ls -la /dev/*cd*) and make sure you are in the operator group.
> Then reboot.
> 
> ...



If you use atapicam you can remove the acd0 entry (I don't even have an atapicd device in my kernel conf anymore). If your user is a member of the operator group the permissions can be 0660. If you have more then one cd player/burner you can use wildcards like cd* and pass* (there's only one xpt0, even if you have multiple drives).


----------



## ale (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, but I don't need it. I just did a fast copy and paste from my veeeery ooooold /etc/devfs.conf where those entries are commented. It was just to test if ph0enix can do want he0s trying to do, as I've said device and permission could be fixed later.

In fact I have something like that in /etc/devfs.rules
	
	



```
add path 'pass*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'cd*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'xpt*' mode 0660 group operator
...
```
It's just a little bit hard to setup.

BTW, if I remember well, devfs.conf only applies to devices that exist at boot. What if you load atapicam later?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 7, 2009)

*echo 'devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"' >> /etc/rc.conf*

and this is my /dev/devfs.rules file

```
[localrules=10]
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group users
add path 'md*' mode 0660 group users
```

i don't think i need to explain

also add something like this
*hint.scbus.0.at="ata1"*
to /boot/device.hints
(how to figure right number is in manual i posted earlier)


----------



## hedwards (Apr 8, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Good for you!
> Burncd uses atapi.
> Now can you burn a cd/dvd using cdrecord/growisofs? I'm asking because, they both need atapicam, as I *think* k3b does.


The only reason that burncd exists is that it can handle non-SCSI drives, typically software will only speak SCSI and depend upon emulation to make it work with ATAPI drives.

But you really don't need extra software if you're just looking to burn DVDs, burncd has supported DVD burning for some time and you can use mkisofs from the cdrecord package to master them.


----------



## ale (Apr 8, 2009)

hedwards said:
			
		

> The only reason that burncd exists is that it can handle non-SCSI drives, typically software will only speak SCSI and depend upon emulation to make it work with ATAPI drives.


Thanks, I know it perfectly.



			
				hedwards said:
			
		

> But you really don't need extra software if you're just looking to burn DVDs, burncd has supported DVD burning for some time and you can use mkisofs from the cdrecord package to master them.


Again, burncd never worked for me. I don't know if it's an hw problem or what else, but I've never had an iso burned with it since 5.


----------



## hedwards (Apr 12, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Again, burncd never worked for me. I don't know if it's an hw problem or what else, but I've never had an iso burned with it since 5.


I realize that now, but I was addressing the quoted text. People in general don't need atapicam in order to make use of those packages, in your case the need is because of some sort of bug or misconfiguration. For most people they really don't need it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 21, 2017)

I use tkDVD, with 24 dependencies, and like it a lot.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2017)

Bombase How is this helpful or on topic here? Your suggested software does not run on FreeBSD and your suggestion is to use a Mac.


----------

